# Winter in the New Forest



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi just planning a weekend in the New Forest end of Jan beginning of Feb.

But I havent really been there much. Not sure where to stay. We are looking to do some walking maybe cycling. 

Normally I would find a nice pub and speak to the land lord to see if he would be ok with us using the car park over night. 

My van is just under 7 m long. 

Any ideas or suggestions please..... !!!!

(keep it clean please )


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The New Forest itself has been locked down tight with regards to wildcamping recently. The only places within the forest are the official campsites.

Lymington and Milford on Sea aren't very far away and wildcamping is easily found there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As Andysam says, wild camping in the Forest is not on. The only site I can think of that's open is Setthorns near Brockenhurst - an excellent Forest Hols site, no toilets / showers, but hook ups available. Lovely setting with cycle track on old railway line passing through, good for walking & cycling.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Setthorns is open all year round.in the New Forest.there are discounts for CC&C members or if you have a Forest Card.
I normally take the junc 2 turn off on the M27.Takes about 2.5 hours from our location.
cabby


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Setthorns which is a joint venture between C&CC/Forestry Commission. A lovely site and very quiet.

There are a good choice of pitches, some with EHU and some without. If you use Freesat and a sat dish, you may have a problem due to the number of large trees in and around the site. Don't forget the discount if you are over 55. The following link might help.

http://camping.forestholidays.co.uk...__locations/england/new_forest/setthorns.aspx


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*New Forest camping*

HiGuys thnks a lot for those suggestions I hve had a look sounds perfect.
I have found this little pub. There does seem to be some parking nearby which looks like I may be able to wild cmp just for one night anyhow.

Any advice will be gladly recieved

Royal Oak Fritham, Hampshire SO43 7HJ

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...,-141.379,0,0&cid=4846874182943084789&iwloc=A


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Setthorns gets my vote too - lovely site.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice pub on the Brockenhurst road much closer to Setthorns.
The Filly Inn does excellent food and has carpark big enough for a motorhome. Further up the road a good local food shop, sells venison too.

If you go to Setthorns try to grab a pitch just behind the reception hut.

Its a bit more open, you can get to see the sky, should be able to get freview as well.

Good walks opposite the site entrance across the plain.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Would not want to take a 7m mh down to the Royal Oak very narrow with cars and horseboxes parked and also twisty I live 2 miles away


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: New Forest camping*



stevee4 said:


> HiGuys thnks a lot for those suggestions I hve had a look sounds perfect.
> I have found this little pub. There does seem to be some parking nearby which looks like I may be able to wild cmp just for one night anyhow.
> 
> Any advice will be gladly recieved
> ...


as noted by chubs, a difficult access road to the pub and beyond. There is parking beyond it on the left, but awful if you get stuck or can't turn round. There isn't any car parking at the pub, only in the lanes round about. You may get into trouble with the forestry comm wardens if you try wilding down there


----------



## mrruss (Jun 10, 2005)

the Sir Walter Tyrell at Rufus stone used to be a cl or cs, not sure if they still do, maybe worth a call.... http://www.sirwaltertyrrell.co.uk/offers.html


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I reckon wild camping there could be a challenge like everyone says. There was a post on here that mentioned asking publicans if you can use a corner of their car park as long as you use the boozer, but the Oak at Fritham has a pretty small area, we have wild camped around there - but in a tent!! You can but ask and its an excuse for a pint.
Setthorns is fine, but a bit pricy, although you do get great access to the woods especially if you have a dog like us, he loved it. FDon't forget your os map , have a good time.


----------

